
Show HN: Polar 1.5 /w Cloud Sync. Manage your reading /w annotations and tagging - burtonator
https://getpolarized.io/2018/12/16/polar-1.5-with-cloud-sync.html
======
burtonator
This is a big release for us.

You guys really liked our first release:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18219960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18219960)

... It's been really exciting seeing everyone dive in and suggest features and
bug fixes.

This release has a TON of fit and finish (bug fixes) but we're also announcing
cloud sync with this version as well.

Cloud sync enables you to keep your document repository and annotations
consistent across all your computers (MacOS, Windows, and Linux).

It's also real-time. If you make a change (add a tag, comment, highlight,
pagemark) it's immediately reflected across all your other devices.

We also released a chrome extension as part of this release:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
polar/jkfd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-to-
polar/jkfdkjomocoaljglgddnmhcbolldcafd/)

which allows you to save directly to Polar.

...

We have a bunch of ideas for future features for Polar but we're mostly
community driven so I'm waiting to hear back from our user base now that this
is out the door.

Some ideas on the road map include:

\- Document discovery based on publicly shared documents by other Polar users.

\- Mobile support

\- Firefox plugin support (not a ton of work and might already work)

\- Annotation browser so you can manage your annotations as first class
objects like you can with documents.

... would LOVE to hear your thoughts here. Hacker News was very helpful in
getting this out the door and I really appreciate it!

~~~
Fudgel
Really looking forward to the Firefox extension being available, thanks.

------
gexla
This is a great application and I feel it deserves more eyeballs. Early in the
development process is the time to make suggestions which may influence the
direction of the project.

I have always thought it would be great to read articles in an application in
which I could track progress, add annotations and make comments on those
annotations.

Some applications get close, but there isn't much out there for reading AFAIK.
Most seem to not get much love.

Thanks for the great work!

~~~
burtonator
Thanks.. I agree... This is a tool that needs to exist which is why I was
amazed and really really frustrated that it didn't.

It's almost shocking really...

But the community has given an amazing amount of productive feedback. Making
great progress here!

------
Kaylaburt0n
Dude finally! I've been waiting for an app that can store web pages offline.

